# Achat à la fnac, quelques questions



## Boboss29 (12 Mars 2017)

Bonjour, je souhaite acheter une Apple Watch Série 1 42 mm, et j'ai une Fnac près de chez moi. Niveau garantie, est-elle bien de 2 ans auprès de Apple ou bien si j'ai un problème après la première année, devrais-je faire appelle au SAV Fnac ? Je suis passé me renseigner à la FNAC et le vendeur que j'ai eu avait l'air aussi informé que moi (...), étant donné que la montre est un objet du quotidien, je suis particulièrement sensible à sa garantie.

SI je prend avant les 60 jours suivant l'achat l'Apple CARE +, c'est bien Apple qui se charge de tout ou bien mon interlocuteur sera forcément le magasin d'achat ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2017)

Bonjour, 
La garantie de deux ans , est ainsi :1an Apple et 1 an la Fnac 
Si vous prenez l'Apple Care+ c'est Apple votre seul interlocuteur


----------



## Boboss29 (12 Mars 2017)

Merci pour l'info, je pense donc aller l'acheter à la Fnac (en posant 2/3 questions pour me marrer car les vendeurs sont vraiment pas hyper compétents...) et je sais que j'ai 60 jours pour activer un Apple Carre+ donc je le prendrais un peu plus tard.


----------



## themasck83 (18 Mars 2017)

la garantie contractuelle 1an est assurée par le fabricant .
la garantie européenne est passée à 2 ans pour l'électronique et l'électroménager (le vendeur doit faire la preuve d'une mauvaise utilisation) , 
c'est le vendeur qui assure la garantie.


----------



## themasck83 (18 Mars 2017)

la Fnac fait une garantie de 2 ans , quand on demande la couverture aux vendur, peux savent répondre correctement


----------



## Boboss29 (25 Mars 2017)

J'ai pris un apple care, comme ça suis peinard


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2017)

Boboss29 a dit:


> J'ai pris un apple care, comme ça suis peinard



C'est le mieux a faire


----------



## yeye (30 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> La garantie de deux ans , est ainsi :1an Apple et 1 an la Fnac
> Si vous prenez l'Apple Care+ c'est Apple votre seul interlocuteur



Jura 39, cela est il sur ?
dans ce cas un achat Fnac avec Apple care associé est totalement équivalent a un achat Apple store .
il n'y aucune subtilité contractuelle (vice caché ...)
Des expériences a ce sujet ?
Si tel est le cas, cela rend les promotions flash Fnac parfois intéressantes !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Un achat Fnac avec Apple care associé n'est équivalent a un achat Apple store , 
L'Applecare c'est une garantie supplémentaire  
Un peu de lecture


----------



## yeye (30 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un achat Fnac avec Apple care associé n'est équivalent a un achat Apple store ,
> L'Applecare c'est une garantie supplémentaire
> Un peu de lecture


Entendu cette aspect de couche additionnelle de l’Apple care 
Mais ta phrase "interlocuteur unique " prête un peu à confusion si selon le pb tu peux avoir a faire a l'un ou à l'autre l'année 2.
exemple concret pb carte graphique  ou écran la 2e année. Qui répond de cela si Apple care souscrite ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2018)

yeye a dit:


> Entendu cette aspect de couche additionnelle de l’Apple care
> Mais ta phrase "interlocuteur unique " prête un peu à confusion si selon le pb tu peux avoir a faire a l'un ou à l'autre l'année 2.
> exemple concret pb carte graphique  ou écran la 2e année. Qui répond de cela si Apple care souscrite ?


Apple , 

L’AppleCare+ garantit la réparation ou le remplacement de votre iPhone pour deux incidents relevant de dégâts accidentels, chacun étant soumis à des frais supplémentaires (de 29 € pour les dégâts affectant l’écran et de 99 € pour tout autre type de dégâts), et couvre les batteries conservant moins de 80 % de leur capacité d’origine. La garantie matérielle couvre les éléments suivants


----------

